# GLXGears niedrige Framerate

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Monitore mit je 1600x1200 er Auflösung. 

ich habe eine: Intel HD Graphics 3000 also einen Core i7 2600K.

```

lspci | grep -i vga 

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

```

Wenn ich glxgears starte habe ich eine Framerate von:

```
303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.468 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.999 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.999 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.999 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.999 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS

```

Meine Frage: Ist das nicht ein bissel wenig?

----------

## Obelix

...ich habe eine ATI und solange ich die freien Treiber verwendet habe, hatte ich das gleiche Problem.

In den System-Settings konnte ich nicht OpenGL einstellen, nur Xrender, die Desktop-Effekte haben sich kurz nach dem KDE-Start abgeschaltet und glxgears, da konnte man beim Zeichnen schon fast mithelfen.

Ich habe dann auf closed-source Treiber direkt von AMD umgestellt und seit dem:

23988 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4797.548 FPS

24582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4916.378 FPS

24599 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4919.615 FPS

24485 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4896.907 FPS

Welche Treiber nutzt du?

----------

## Christian99

also konstant 60Hz klingt sehr nach synchronisation mit deiner monitorbildwiederholungsrate. Überprüf das doch mal. das ist dann nix schlimmes.

edit: ich hab grad gesehen, da kommt am anfang noch ein hinweis dafür:

```
Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
```

das ist ja auch nix schlechtes, ohne synchronisation läuft glxgears so schnell, wie die cpu&gpu hergeben. durch die synchronisation wird er gebremst und erzeugt nur soviel frames wie auch dargestellt werden können.

ist ja ressourcenverschwendung, wenn man 99% der frames die erzeugt wurden wieder wegschmeißt.

----------

## firefly

es wurde eh schon alles gesagt was der Grund ist. Aber eine kleine Anmerung: glxgears ist kein BENCHMARK.

Mit dem programm kann man nur feststellen ob überhaupt opengl funktioniert.

http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark

----------

## disi

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> ...ich habe eine ATI und solange ich die freien Treiber verwendet habe, hatte ich das gleiche Problem.
> 
> In den System-Settings konnte ich nicht OpenGL einstellen, nur Xrender, die Desktop-Effekte haben sich kurz nach dem KDE-Start abgeschaltet und glxgears, da konnte man beim Zeichnen schon fast mithelfen.
> 
> Ich habe dann auf closed-source Treiber direkt von AMD umgestellt und seit dem:
> ...

 

Das zeigt doch dann, dass diese Ergebnisse bogus sind und der binary Treiber nicht richtig funktioniert beziehungsweise verschiedene Features abstellt?

//edit: es gibt uebrigends noch einen Trick, wenn man glxgears fokussiert und dann mit den Pfeiltasten die Raeder so verschiebt/dreht, das eine sehr kleine Flaeche entsteht die noch gerendert werden muss. Das gibt so 5-10 fps extra  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *disi wrote:*   

>  *Obelix wrote:*   ...ich habe eine ATI und solange ich die freien Treiber verwendet habe, hatte ich das gleiche Problem.
> 
> In den System-Settings konnte ich nicht OpenGL einstellen, nur Xrender, die Desktop-Effekte haben sich kurz nach dem KDE-Start abgeschaltet und glxgears, da konnte man beim Zeichnen schon fast mithelfen.
> 
> Ich habe dann auf closed-source Treiber direkt von AMD umgestellt und seit dem:
> ...

 

[ironie]das glxgears fenster mit einem anderen verdecken bringt auch richtig performance[/ironie]

----------

